# Head Unit for Wired PT?



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

I borrowed an older wired PT hub, bike harness w/ bar mount, and USB adapter from a buddy, but do not have a working PT head unit. Do I need to use one of the 1.0 head units, or will any of the later ones also talk to this hub through the wired harness?

Also, let me know if you've got one to get rid of. It doesn't necessarily need to have a HR strap, or even working HR function. I'm just trying to get baseline power output on some hill-climbs with this setup. I have a Garmin 500, but I'm not quite ready to throw down for a wireless hub.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I have an extra wired PT head unit and an extra HR monitor strap if you send me a PM.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

iliveonnitro said:


> I have an extra wired PT head unit and an extra HR monitor strap if you send me a PM.


PM sent.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

A newer head unit works just fine. They can be ordered from CycleOps for $100.


----------

